# Pooping in the correct area..



## ardavis324 (Jan 14, 2008)

Rajko is about 10months old now. When I first got him, i'd take him out of his crate and directly to the side of the house, an area that I was okay with him pooping in. He did pretty good with this early on. However, as the months have gone by, he has picked up on some of the bad habits of our other dog. She poops pretty much anywhere on the lawn, and so now he does too. How can I retrain Rajko to go in the proper part of the yard? 

When he was younger, right when I took him outside he would usually poop. But now as a bigger dog he only poops a couple of times a day, so taking him outside and taking him to the spot I choose isn't exactly feasible.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

Generally speaking, dogs will want to poop where there is the smell of prior poops. Pooping is used to mark. They will want to mark other poop with their poop. Cleaning up the areas which you don't want to be used as poop spots quickly and thoroughly and making sure that the areas you do want pooping to take place have some poop on them may help. The areas you want to keep clean should also be used by you and the dogs as either a place to play or hang out. They won't want to poop where the rest of the pack hangs out.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

From 8 weeks to present we take Jesse to the back of the yard where his only bathroom area is and we praise him like crazy when he goes, we also put a word to it, so he goes on command - if he really has to go he runs straight there on his own and goes, and in the summer when we practically live outside by the swimming pool you can see him run there several times on his own, and we praise him. We also pick up after every poo, cause the area it not that big.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

We have a small section of interlocking brick where we take our 5 month old puppy to potty, on leash. When she rings the bell to go outside to potty, we say "go to your spot", take her there and stay till she finishes, then back into the house. I'm hoping by the time winter is over and she is that much older that she will automatically go to her "spot" to potty, like our other dog used to do.

I also try to clean it up immediatly after she goes as she has a nasty habit of eating her poop. Oh, I hope she grows out of this one.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Take a shovel, make sure you have the pups attention. Move the poop to where you want it to be and leave it there, the whole time telling the dog 'Your poopie (or what ever euphemism you use) goes HERE' 

Don't yell. Repeat often until your dog gets it. When you see the dog pooping where he's suposed to, praise like crazy.

You'll also need to do this with the other dogs. My female certainly knows where her poop belongs but occasionally over the course of training the pupper, she'd go where she isn't supposed to becuase she saw him doing it.


----------



## jsherry (Nov 19, 2004)

Excellent suggestions. Let us know what happens


----------

